# Help with DIY CO2



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

So. I am looking to set up a Yeast CO2 reactor in the next week or so. I have seen so many different setups and recipes. I know the setup I am going to do. So here are my questions.

1. Can I use an airstone as a diffuser?

2. Can I just run an airpump at night to counteract the CO2 if I don't turn off the CO2?

3. What is the best recipe for this endeavor?

Any and all help would be great.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

ok, so :

airstone,

yes, but lots of CO2 will be lost put it under the filer outtake or or connect it to the filter. you cna also make a DIY wood airstone, works very well under he filter, almost max diffusion.

co2 at night,

you dont need ot stop putting co2 at night, but it depends on the aquarium size, tell us what it is, so i can tell you, i have a 13g put it also over night, everything was fine.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Tikulila said:


> ok, so :
> 
> airstone,
> 
> ...


Thanks. I am going to be running it on a 10gal, 2.5gal, and 2 gal tanks. Eventually I will go pressurized, but until then, this is what I have to work with.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

10gal, no need to do anything, and for the 2 and 2.5 just open the cap at night. good luck


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

I have to agree with Tikulila. I don't run an airpump on my 25g and the DIY is 24/7. Using an airstone you may not have good enough CO2 absorbtion to worry about O2 overnight. I would recommend using a drop checker to monitor your CO2.

As far as the recipe goes, it will way a little on your tap water hardness. I have hard water so I don't use bakeing soda. I've tried the jello method and it seem to be more hassell than worth for me. I'm a yeast, sugar, water and go kinda guy.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

wi_blue said:


> I have to agree with Tikulila. I don't run an airpump on my 25g and the DIY is 24/7. Using an airstone you may not have good enough CO2 absorbtion to worry about O2 overnight. I would recommend using a drop checker to monitor your CO2.
> 
> As far as the recipe goes, it will way a little on your tap water hardness. I have hard water so I don't use bakeing soda. I've tried the jello method and it seem to be more hassell than worth for me. I'm a yeast, sugar, water and go kinda guy.


That is what I was thinking too. I will have to test the water by me though. Not sure how hard or soft it is. And I think I will be getting a diffuser and drop checker before I set it up. I am going to check an LFS by me and see if they still have any, if not I will probably just order it online at some point.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Tikulila said:


> 10gal, no need to do anything, and for the 2 and 2.5 just open the cap at night. good luck


Thanks for the info man.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

1. Can I use an airstone as a diffuser?

_I used an airstone a long time ago on my first set DIY setup and it didn't work as well as I wanted. In the end, I fed the airline straight through the intake of the canister filter to churn up the bubbles for me... On my next go-round I decided to use this; _









2. Can I just run an airpump at night to counteract the CO2 if I don't turn off the CO2?

_This is what I'm planning to do as well, as my previous aquarium would kill shrimp (not fish) due to PH swings. This time around, I'm also doing a bubble counter and a drop checker to keep everything in check, DIY C02 is just too unpredictable for me not to keep a constant eye on it_

3. What is the best recipe for this endeavor?

_Sugar and yeast = tried and true._


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

nap83 said:


> 1. Can I use an airstone as a diffuser?
> 
> _I used an airstone a long time ago on my first set DIY setup and it didn't work as well as I wanted. In the end, I fed the airline straight through the intake of the canister filter to churn up the bubbles for me... On my next go-round I decided to use this; _
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------

